# My 15 week old Russian Blue :)



## HannahM (Sep 24, 2017)

Meet Captain! He's super cuddly, his favourite toy is scrunched up paper balls (not any of the fancy toys I bought him) and he loves eating!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous, what a little darling!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

He's gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my :Cat:Cat What a sweetie :Cat


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Handsome boy


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## Holly Fowler (Jan 20, 2018)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

So cute


----------



## Catz2018 (May 30, 2018)

HannahM said:


> Meet Captain! He's super cuddly, his favourite toy is scrunched up paper balls (not any of the fancy toys I bought him) and he loves eating!
> 
> View attachment 336906
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Rhea mother of Zeus (May 8, 2018)

Gorgeous and so photogenic.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Beautiful cat and great pictures!!
I really like the composition of the third one.


----------



## Loki&Baelish (Jul 7, 2018)

Amazing


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a gorgeous little boy!


----------

